# ruined x-mas (pic)



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

well my christmas was ruined by marz quality control. spent the past 5 months building this up for christmas. the roco tst came with the frame but had a weird clunk when i installed it. cheked all bolts called transition they said call marz. called marz and they said gonna need to be sent in. this was last thursday. well after arguments of trying to just get a new one this is where i wind up for christmas. a bike with no shock and no clue when i will get that one back/get a new one.










sure is a nice looking bike though and was fun to ride around parking lot even with a broke shock, i hope they just send me a new one and i get to enjoy some time in the near future and i dont have a 6-8 week downtime while they repair it.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

nice hardtail though! one sexy looking hardtail


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ahhhh. Bless Marzocchi.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Poo.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> nice hardtail though! one sexy looking hardtail


sweet hardtail


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Good luck with Marz. I've been waiting for them to replace my ROCO air since mid-Sept. !! This was after waiting over 6 weeks for them to "repair" it only to get it back in the exact same condition. And to make it even better, the thing was messed up right out of the box (practically no rebound). I'm liking Fox more every day... Bike does like badass though :thumbsup:


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Dang! That sure does RUIN CHRISTMAS.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

you cant get a hold of another shock while waiting for yours to get fixed?


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

i can get ahold of one off my friends dirtbag but he will be out of town until next sunday. its always nice to hear the wonderful customer service stories from marz gives me more hope everytime. ehhh


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

You know what really ruins Christmas? Drunk relatives.


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

no drunk relatives are what make it funny, you can always use a good laugh.


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

Well, not if they like to touch inappropriately...


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

yeah you got me there you win


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Sucks about the shock. I don't mean to pile it on, but Marz is closed until Jan 7th also:nono: I just got my TST back from them after it dumped all its oil. Rebuild took about 3 1/2 weeks but I will say it feels better than it ever did before.


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

yeah it was the only thing i was getting for christmas. for the past few months everyone has been giving me money and stuff to get the parts so i told everyone its ok just help me get my bike dont worry about other presents. doh. yeah at this point i have kinda accepted the fact that i may not be riding my bike until spring with the stories i have heard from marz. i wanted them to send me a new one and i would send them the old one but it did not work out that way. i will have to hit up my friend for his shock if it takes to long, or order a different shock for it and sell the roco when it gets back. i hear its a good shock but i am hating marz right now(fork had no oil in it also)


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Damn man,,,,,, still???*

Man, it sucks to hear that you are still fighting with the shock. You have been the guinny for the last few things at the shop, ie.. the first one to rock the Bottle Rocket, first one to rock white spokes, and you are my example for Marz customer service..... I was planning on sending my 888 in to fix the wicked clunk when I get back from this Christmas journey to New Jersey. Hmm....

Ohh... and if it makes you feel any better, I decided not to bring my bike up here, not realizing that I am minutes away from the Poconos.....Diablo...... and most likely some nice riding spots..... oh well.... I was hoping to see pics of the BR in action to tide me over,... I am really starting to doubt Marz.....


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

It seems more and more like the classic good quality and durability of marzocchi is going down the drain.... I've read countless posts about people saying they love Marzocchi because of how little maintenance they require. It order for that to be true you first have to get a product that works!


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Now I have never had problems with Marzocchi products I've owned (Mz comp, dirt jumper 2, 66rc) but it seems that newer products (especially air forks) have had problems. I prefer rockshox!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sleeymas said:


> no drunk relatives are what make it funny, you can always use a good laugh.


my motto if u can't beat them then join them......I am the drunk relative


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Ahhhh. Bless Marzocchi.


straight from the marz bible,lol. well they made my christmas:thumbsup:


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Well the thing that does suck, you will may end up waiting 6-8 weeks for marzocchi techs to do a job you could probably have done yourself in half an hour.


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

**rubs salt in wound**



FM said:


> Well the thing that does suck, you will may end up waiting 6-8 weeks for marzocchi techs to do a job you could probably have done yourself in half an hour.


Hang in there Sleeymas. You'll be riding before you know it. If you need more support or a soft shoulder to cry on, send FM a PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Well, the other valid option is sending it to PUSH. Of course, if Marz. covers the problem(s) under warranty then you don't have to pay them _but_ if you want it to work right, stay working, and get fixed fast then...


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

<sL4yEr>RuLz said:


> Hang in there Sleeymas. You'll be riding before you know it. If you need more support or a soft shoulder to cry on, send FM a PM. :thumbsup:


:lol:

I'm just sayin', last year I had an issue with my roco and sent it back to Marz USA around october... it took 6 weeks. :skep:

Next time I'll try to fix it myself, or send it to PUSH. Any moto shop could probably fix 'em too.

The good news is, the roco is worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont know why you would send a roco off to be fixed. 
when they are serviceable in the comfort of your own home. 

But that does suck... Sorry to hear that bro.

Its alright Im in the same boat. I got a new Roco RC and have to wait till I pick up my paycheck on the 28th before I can order hardware.........


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

hmmm maybe i sent it off because it was right out of the box. i thought they should just send me a new one. you see i dont get why people around here thing that if something dosnt work out of the box its your responsibitlity to check the oil and rebuild half of it and call it ok. if you spend hundreds of dollars on a tv and it has no color do you tear it apart and go ah well stuff happens. no you send it back and say why dont you get some better quality control. i cant beleive peoples willingness around here to shell out thousounds and go hey look no biggy i will fix your mistakes. send it in let them figure it out and maybe by doing so they will see what went wrong and be able to fix it down the road for others. they can keep track of serial numbers and see if there is a rash of them and then can come up with a simple home fix for you?? i work on cars for a living and people dont come in going let me fix that 2 dollar mistake on my 30000 dollar car they yell and get pissy and we do whatever they want because they should not have to fix a manufactuer defect. sucks but for marz to learn stuff is bad we have to wait for the them to fix it.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Going by the example you give of car business as a comparison.....shouldnt it be the bike shop you should be pissed at for not giving you a replacement shock from stock or another bike?..and not Marzocchi

hope you get sorted soon


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Where did you get the frame/shock? I would ask the shop to get another for you and have them deal with the bad one. I know that the ultimate responsibility rests with Marz, but your shop is resposible for what they sell you. IMO they should be dealing with marz or Transition if the combo came from them.


***************************EDIT***************************************
Crusyone beat me to it. But, I agree.


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

hmmm let me think, oh yeah i bought it dircet from transition and they told me to send it to marzocchi. its not transitions fault that marz makes crap parts. im just saying why is it that all you people think it is ok to spend hundreds or thousounds of dollars on stuff and then be like meh so what, it dosnt matter i should fix it myself. that is the reason stuff comes out of the box bad, because we dont complain. by the way i am affiliated with a shop and we called zoke and they said to send it in because they need to look at it. maybe they will do like we do in the car industry. we send in whole parts for them to look at them and figure out waht caused the failure so they can fix the problem or see if there are certain serial numbers in a row with the same problem. maybe then they can fix if from the start and put out a better product. yes i can easily fix stuff on my own but why should I and how will they ever know there is a problem if we all fix it and never tell them. we send whole engines back sometimes just so they can tear them down there way and see what is wrong even though i could have just put one spring it in but they want to test the metal and see what could have caused it, stuff we cant do at the shop. call me crazy for wanting stuff built right the first time and want to help them in their venture to do so, maybe if more people were like me and complained and let them diagnose then these problems wouldnt exist. makes no sense to my why people give in like this  :madman: :nono:


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

i did start with my shop and transition i got told to go direct to marz. :thumbsup:


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

sleeymas said:


> hmmm let me think, oh yeah i bought it dircet from transition and they told me to send it to marzocchi. its not transitions fault that marz makes crap parts. im just saying why is it that all you people think it is ok to spend hundreds or thousounds of dollars on stuff and then be like meh so what, it dosnt matter i should fix it myself. that is the reason stuff comes out of the box bad, because we dont complain. by the way i am affiliated with a shop and we called zoke and they said to send it in because they need to look at it. maybe they will do like we do in the car industry. we send in whole parts for them to look at them and figure out waht caused the failure so they can fix the problem or see if there are certain serial numbers in a row with the same problem. maybe then they can fix if from the start and put out a better product. yes i can easily fix stuff on my own but why should I and how will they ever know there is a problem if we all fix it and never tell them. we send whole engines back sometimes just so they can tear them down there way and see what is wrong even though i could have just put one spring it in but they want to test the metal and see what could have caused it, stuff we cant do at the shop. call me crazy for wanting stuff built right the first time and want to help them in their venture to do so, maybe if more people were like me and complained and let them diagnose then these problems wouldnt exist. makes no sense to my why people give in like this  :madman: :nono:


I see your point, but I think you missing mine. Everything you buy has the potential to be a lemon, and it seems that Marz hasnt been making the grade as of late. If they make a product that isnt what it should be, then they have the responsibility to make it right. But, I also think that a company selling you a NEW frame/shock combo holds some of the responsibility to ensure that you get a working unit. 
For example, a few years ago (I think '05) Fox was having a terrible clunking issue with their DHX. Turner bikes was sending the DHX with their RFX frames and the guys that I know of that had issues got new shocks from Turner. Why, because Turner has excellent CS and it is their responsibility to ensure that what they sell is a working unit. Maybe it was above the call of duty, but it stood out in my mind and I realize how important GREAT CS is. 
I also dont think it is too much to ask of your shop to help you get the situation resolved one way or another. Maybe a loaner until yours gets back, or a NEW one and they can deal with Trans and/or Marz. Just as Marz should sell working stuff, so should the shop.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

sleeymas said:


> i did start with my shop and transition i got told to go direct to marz. :thumbsup:


Read my other post.

IMO that is a cop out if I ever heard one. Did they offer to assist you to get you up and running? I find it hard to believe that Trans would tell you to "go to Marz" when they have been known for good CS, but maybe they did.


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

but yes like i said before we repair cars but sometimes we have to send whole parts in because the manufactuer wants to see what went wrong and dont want us to mess with it. anyhow i got the run around for a week and because we made a claim transition couldnt do anything about it we had to send it in. the shop will problem chime in sometime, the shop is a good one many people on here deal with him.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

damn man, that shitty i hope it all works ou tfor you. they should jsut send you a new shock.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

sleeymas said:


> but yes like i said before we repair cars but sometimes we have to send whole parts in because the manufactuer wants to see what went wrong and dont want us to mess with it. anyhow i got the run around for a week and because we made a claim transition couldnt do anything about it we had to send it in. the shop will problem chime in sometime, the shop is a good one many people on here deal with him.


Im glad that the shop is good to deal with. It always makes situations like this easier. I am in no way trying to take ALL the blame away from Marz, but IMO the responsibility here lies with 3 groups (the shop, Trans, and Marz). The shop seems to have worked on your behalf, but either Trans or Marz, IMO, should have stepped up and done the right thing. Give you a freaking shock that works!!!

Its good to hear that the shop got the ball rolling in the right direction, but hard to believe that Trans shoved it to Marz like its only their problem. I would think they would have sent a new one and taken care of the defective one on your behalf considering the fact that it is NEW and NEVER RIDDEN. That move would have kept that "great CS" reputation that they have, strong and would have you on the bike with nothing but praise. Maybe I'm looking at this half blind, but I hate when groups dont fess up or take responsibility for something they sell or do and pass it along.:nono:

Good luck. I hope you are up and running soon. And, I almost for got to say NICE BIKE!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

I've purchased various items of all sorts. A lot of those products have labels or tags, or even warranty policies, that specifically say if you have any problems or defects, do not return to vendor, return it to the manufacturer. 
I don't think Transistion was trying to pull a cop out. They wouldn't be able to do anything with the fork either. All they would be able to do is have the purchaser send them the fork, then they turn right around and send it to Marz, which would be unnecessary.

For example, I work in IT. I support laptops for about 60 district managers spread out across the 12 states we are in. They all have Dell laptops. I'm responsible for the operation of their software and hardware and to ensure they have connectivity to the network here.
However, all our laptops are still under warranty. And when one of my end-users calls me about an issue they are having, if I suspect that it's hardware failure, I give them the Dell tech support number and have them call Dell directly. It's not that I'm shirking my responsibility or duties, It just saves both them and me time from me having to be the mediator.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

In Marzocchi we trust... right.....


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

yeah rmb you said it in less words, alot of times manf. want to see what is wrong themselves. no blame for anyone just wish i could ride my bike lol. sucks but will make me enjoy it more when i do get to ride it.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

GnaR9 said:


> In Marzocchi we trust... right.....


No, its a Sram-nation.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> > All they would be able to do is have the purchaser send them the fork, then they turn right around and send it to Marz, which would be unnecessary.
> 
> 
> But, if a replacement was given/offered the rider would actually be riding the bike.
> ...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

whaaa, my cristmas is riuned!!!! whaaaa!!!


maybe now you should go end your life and stop breathing the air that was intended for the rest of us...


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

hey westcoasthucker i dont know who the f*ck you are but f*ck off. if you have nothing worth saying then just dont reply. waste of space are people like you who reply to s*it just to get your post count up and feel like your cool. maybe you didnt spend the last 5 months working on one moment just have it shot down by one little qc issue. but whatever your just a f*cking waste anyhow now go back to being a big man on the internet.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

*"I use to Complain about my shoes, until I meet a fellow with out his feet"*


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

be350ka said:


> rmb_mike said:
> 
> 
> > But, if a replacement was given/offered the rider would actually be riding the bike.
> ...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sleeymas said:


> ...but whatever your just a f*cking waste anyhow now go back to being a big man on the internet.


sorry, i read a ruined x-mas (with pics) title and was hoping that you crashed and had a sweet pic of your handlebar thru your rotting dome...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sleeymas said:


> *hmmm let me think, oh yeah i bought it dircet from transition and they told me to send it to marzocchi. its not transitions fault that marz makes crap parts*. im just saying why is it that all you people think it is ok to spend hundreds or thousounds of :


IF YOU BOUGHT THE BIKE FROM TRANSITION.....shouldn't you just get a new frame from them or smarter they can take a shock off another frame....in addition you probably got a deal going directly w/transition.....you should be keeping that on the down low....because you just pointed out a flaw in Transition....they should have checked it out before giving it to you..


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I had issues with the roco on my highline, and Turner gave me a DHX to use until the roco is repaired. That's exceptional customer service, it's probably not fair to expect the same from transition given their pricepoints. Still it seems maybe transition and/or your shop could have taken better care of you.

Maybe it seems like you're not getting a lot of sympathy here.  

I have worked in shops and I can tell you why. 

Folks in the bike industry are just barely getting by, offering the level of service you are receiving. Quality customer service isn't cheap and most shops and companies just can't make a profit taking care of every single issue unless you pay a little extra for that level of service.

Marzocchi oil levels have always been f*cked, on everything they make. I hate to say it but i have sent things into marzocchi USA for repair and gotten them back worse off than when I sent them in. Yet I still love their products based on how they perform when they are maintained. Bottom line, even on a new bike you are best off doing as much as your own service as you can, ask friends for help if you need, otherwise it's going to get expenseive and you'll miss a lot of riding time waiting for somebody else to fix your bike for you. I could give you a list of other things you "should" do to your new bike, i.e. pack the pivot bearings with grease, true & tension machine built wheels, check all fasteners for torque specs, grease and or lock-tite, face & chase head tube and bottom bracket, etc. but you get the idea. Yeah it would be killer if new bikes came with all this stuff done for us but the reality is very few do. I know it sucks, I have been there too with many brands and shops.


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

wasnt trying to point out a transition flaw, they did what they could as far as i know. i was told send it to marz, i did as i was told. posted about it since i am sure people who have been in these kinds of situations or may someday be in this would understand. what do i get alot of flack from little bastards. whatever, now i know why the people i ride with say this place is a waste and to not spend time on it. have a merry christmas im gonna go look at my bike and remember that its my fault when something is bad right out of the box.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> IF YOU BOUGHT THE BIKE FROM TRANSITION.....shouldn't you just get a new frame from them or smarter they can take a shock off another frame....in addition you probably got a deal going directly w/transition.....you should be keeping that on the down low....because you just pointed out a flaw in Transition....they should have checked it out before giving it to you..


I'd call or have your LBS (they seem great) call TBC and see if they could send you a new shock or a different brand of shock. You spent a lot of money with them, they should be willing to help you out. As Marz's customer TBC should deal with them about the bad shock, not you IMO. If you buy an Audi with stock Koni shocks and one fails due to manufacturer defect Audi doesn't give you Koni's number and say "good luck". They put a new shock on there and then they deal with Koni.


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

oh yeah i have a 66rcv i got off of a marin that came in and the guy did not want the fork. its simple and seem to feel good but have no real rides on it. yeah trust me getting my frame was not that easy, takes awhile to get a frame from transition(so popular stock gets low fast). nice bike though the parking lot test when i found the bad shock felt like it was made for me.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

You should've bought a fox dhx. If you bought the shock as an EP from Transition or through a shop they should help you out to get rolling. 

It sounds like you just asked Transition what you should do about it and they said to ask marzocchi/shop you bought it from. If you never updated them on what marzocchi said or what the shop said, how are they supposed to know? They'd help you out as much as they can but you can't expect them to help you on something you never update them on or inquire about.

You can't expect bike companies to check every single shock, that's what the shock company is supposed to do (not the bike manufacturer) but i guess they should on marzocchi stuff nowadays.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

sleeymas said:


> wasnt trying to point out a transition flaw, they did what they could as far as i know. i was told send it to marz, i did as i was told. posted about it since i am sure people who have been in these kinds of situations or may someday be in this would understand. what do i get alot of flack from little bastards. whatever, now i know why the people i ride with say this place is a waste and to not spend time on it. have a merry christmas im gonna go look at my bike and remember that its my fault when something is bad right out of the box.


I dont think anyone ever said that it was your fault for the shock being broken from square one. What people are saying is that you got a lemon from Marz(fact), you asked for assistance from your shop(fact), you asked Trans for help(fact) and no one is stepping up to the plate for the issue. Well, Marz is and we will see what happens there.

The issue at hand is that Trans (where you bought the frame with shock) sold you a good frame with a bad shock. You never rode the bike and the shock is bad, so IMO Trans should give you a loaner or a replacement. You said that you are in the car business. If I go out and buy a car tomorrow and it has a problem I for sure would want it fix ASAP and not have to wait until the part is refurbed and shipped back. I just think you got the short end of the stick on this one. I am on your side of the argument and think that it should have never happened, but it did and you should be taken care of.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

combatkimura said:


> I'd call or have your LBS (they seem great) call TBC and see if they could send you a new shock or a different brand of shock. You spent a lot of money with them, they should be willing to help you out. As Marz's customer TBC should deal with them about the bad shock, not you IMO. If you buy an Audi with stock Koni shocks and one fails due to manufacturer defect Audi doesn't give you Koni's number and say "good luck". They put a new shock on there and then they deal with Koni.


Exactly!!


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

oh yeah im not mad at tansition or my shop. i know how little the shop makes and how small transition is. transition is out of stock of most things. i am cool with sending to marz just so maybe they can learn and make a better product. originally this was just a post for a little sympathy and to hear some stories that im not the only one. i think it went the wrong way and im sorry if i offened anyone. thanks for the support and some fun debate. just you know salt wound... i think everyone has done as much as they can to help me at this point i decided to not fix it just because it was brand new if it was ridden a few times i would have done it myself.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My Roco clunked too. It was low on oil. This is a common problem. I changed the oil and the clunk is gone. There are hundreds of threads talking about the Roco clunk and how to fix it. There is some good info on RM.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

sleeymas said:


> oh yeah im not mad at tansition or my shop. i know how little the shop makes and how small transition is. transition is out of stock of most things. i am cool with sending to marz just so maybe they can learn and make a better product. originally this was just a post for a little sympathy and to hear some stories that im not the only one. i think it went the wrong way and im sorry if i offened anyone. thanks for the support and some fun debate. just you know salt wound... i think everyone has done as much as they can to help me at this point i decided to not fix it just because it was brand new if it was ridden a few times i would have done it myself.


What size shock is required for the BR? Maybe someone has one that you could use until the Roco is back.


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

one of the first things i did was check oil because i had read about that when i was deciding on shock. once i had a problem i checked oil and air pressure. then i called transition, then i called marz. marz said it will need a rebuild and then i sent it over to the shop owner and trans and they talked it out. now i sit shockless. thank you for the advice. 

i have another shock i am going to use off my friends dirtbag if it is going to take to long but he is out of town until after christmas. got alot of people looking out for me. thanks for the idea.

thanks for the help in the past few replys have made me feel like there is some christmas cheer out there. thanks for looking out.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

sleeymas said:


> one of the first things i did was check oil because i had read about that when i was deciding on shock. once i had a problem i checked oil and air pressure. then i called transition, then i called marz. marz said it will need a rebuild and then i sent it over to the shop owner and trans and they talked it out. now i sit shockless. thank you for the advice.
> 
> i have another shock i am going to use off my friends dirtbag if it is going to take to long but he is out of town until after christmas. got alot of people looking out for me. thanks for the idea.
> 
> thanks for the help in the past few replys have made me feel like there is some christmas cheer out there. thanks for looking out.


yeah, mike was sayin somethin bout lettin you use the 4 way on there. sucks hes outta town im tryin to rip some this week


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Zoke will just fill it full of oil and send it back. Im almost willing to bet all it needed was some oil or an oil change. Its hard to get the air out if you dont know what you are doing. 

When I got mine it clunked, so I added oil. The clunk was still there. I could hear the air in the oil so I knew it was still low on oil. I tried adding oil a couple more times and the clunk was still there. I just couldnt get all the air out for some reason. So I just emptied the entire shock and filled it full of oil while cycling it. The air finally was gone and the shock was full of oil.... no clunk.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Marzocchi=the new Manipoo


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Marzocchi=the new Manipoo


yeah we all heard how trouble free your new fox fork is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

FM said:


> yeah we all heard how trouble free your new fox fork is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Believe me, I was a Zoke-zealot and I'm bashing them, so believe me, it doesn't hurt me to poke around about the 36 giving me some troubles too. I had no problems bringing the problems to the table the moment they occured.

My pride is not a factor here.

Fortunately, the situation is resolved, without sending the thing out to Fox. The seal design is ****ing lame, however.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm with WCH, stop being a little B!tch. We have all had problems with a new bike when you just wanna go ride it.

If you wanna talk about a ruined christmas, read this thread... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=367985


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

so uhhh why dont you take a big can of shut the f*ck up. like i told him if you have nothing worth saying then go the f*ck away. i love all you big men on the internet oooo i will talk **** to you behind this screen wah wah your a *****. i am sure if your friend was standing in the shop staring at his brand new bike going well damn would u say to him stop being a ***** oh right he might turn around and backhand you for being a snotty better than though pos. so crawl back into your little internet bully hole and let me enjoy the rest of my christmas with people who had something worth saying. and yeah it sucks for that guy and i am sorry he got hurt but i would not go on his thread saying guess you shouldnt have been doing that or ah well stuff happens stop whining.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

yo dont let them mess wiht you, its pretty hsitty your brand new outta the box couple g's bike was messed up without a single ride on it. ive come to realise theres a fair amount of pricks on this board.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Rule #1: Don't take what people say on the internet personally


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

rule#2: dont be a douche just because no one can knock you out for acting like one!


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

oh yeah and merry christmas cause i dont want to go out looking like im an ass too. just want everyone to have a good and safe holiday.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I completely agree with be350 on this issue. I think the shop or Trans should have stepped up and replaced your shock. You spent a ton of money and didn't even ride the bike once and they left you hangin. That does ruin Christmas, but I don't see how you couldn't have gotten it completely replaced or at least a loaner.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

e-thug alert!!

I think we oughtta just let this thread die...

Sleeymas, I'm sure you're very upset, but I don't think you should let something like this RUIN YOUR CHRISTMAS. There are plenty of other bad things that could have happened to you, and are currently happening to others around the world. I know it sucks to not be able to ride your bike -- especially one that you spent thousands of $$'s on -- but ranting about it on the Internet is only going to help alleviate your frustrations so much. You've taken all the right steps and you rightfully deserve a new shock -- nobody should argue this. Things work themselves out, trust me. We've all had bad experiences (with ALL manufacturers), so don't feel alone. In the end, it'll be OK.

(besides, you weren't going to convince all these die-hard Marzocchi fanboy idiots that their shocks suck anyways...  )

Until then, have a merry christmas!

/endthread


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

This is the last thing I'm posting on this subject. 

Out of the two of us, you're the only one who's cussing and swearing and threating people trying to act like a badass. So you tell me who the bigger windbag is.


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

yeah dunno but oh well its almost christmas time to enjoy my family toys are just toys but family is what matters. i hope you all have a nice christmas

the only reason i got short with you rover nick is because it was uncalled for to just randomly call me a b!tch. i never asked for people to cry for me i just thought it would be nice to hear that im not the only person to get a bad part, this is my first expensive bike. as i was told by the young bloodz dont start no sh*t wont be no sh*t. so maybe its my fault for starting the thread but maybe its yours for calling me a b!tch but in the end who cares i will agree truce.


have a merry christmas im going to chill with my wife and dogs. family is all that matters the bike is just a toy.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> I'm with WCH, stop being a little B!tch. We have all had problems with a new bike when you just wanna go ride it.
> 
> If you wanna talk about a ruined christmas, read this thread... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=367985


man that is a ruined Xmas


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that is a ruined Xmas


for sure the broken shock isn't in the same league


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

dunno why your marzocchi usa is so bad,my brand new (at the time) 05 coiler primo with 66 rc went clunk snap and it started bleeding oil out of the left oil seal,sent it back to marzocchi uk and got it back with in the week.

funny enough the casting on the top cap of my dhx 5 same bike had a tiny hole in it and every time it compressed it squirted oil out like a little fountain quite amuzing to watch.

yeah sure it sucks but your not the only one its happened to,AND JUST BECAUSE ITS CHRISTMAS why should you be special,some people dont have homes dogs or wifes.

and like you quoted its only a toy,im sure there must be some other toys under your tree this year.


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

yeah, i wish there were other toys but i had all my friends and family help me get this bike so it was my christmas. but i have my dogs my wife a kid on the way and a home so no need for me to complain its just a bike. i was just a lil peeved at marz so i said something and it blew up and i got frustrated because i felt people were saying i screwed up. but thanks for the crazy day of posting it made me feel better and that other person i am truly sorry for my stuff does not compare at all to most peoples problems. just at the moment when i started this thread it was the only thing on my mind. time to let this thread go away. merry christmas to all and i hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Isn't marz moving most/all producion to Taiwain? If so, shouldn't that help out QC alot?


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

no problem, downhill season is still six month off


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> Isn't marz moving most/all producion to Taiwain? If so, shouldn't that help out QC alot?


In short... yes. (further explanation below)

Over the long haul, yes. That is, if their engineers can figure out what's going wrong with their products and adjust accordingly.

2008, however, is the first year their higher-end forks are being produced in Taiwan (66, 888, etc.) and it's already pretty obvious that their QC isn't spectacular...yet. Give 'em some time and I'm sure they'll step it up...or lose market share.

It's a pretty simple industrial engineering scenario...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

crazy Jim said:


> no problem, downhill season is still six month off


You lie!
Its DH season every season!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

MattP. said:


>


Funny, but that doesn't really apply here.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> whaaa, my cristmas is riuned!!!! whaaaa!!!
> 
> maybe now you should go end your life and stop breathing the air that was intended for the rest of us...


dude.... I got two big chunks of caucasian flesh you can put in your mouth right about now......... Shut the F*CK up if you have nothing to say...... douche.... ya, like the vagisil.. that be you.....


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

lax30 said:


> yeah, mike was sayin somethin bout lettin you use the 4 way on there. sucks hes outta town im tryin to rip some this week


I can talk to mike if you want...... or need too..... I will be home tomorow night.... I hope....


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

sleeymas said:


> rule#2: dont be a douche just because no one can knock you out for acting like one!


DAMN.... how do I copy that into my posts everytime..... Fuc*ing classic....... Pwned....


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Rover Nick said:


> Isn't marz moving most/all producion to Taiwain? If so, shouldn't that help out QC alot?


I hope in the most "All American" way that was sarcism...... Taiwan..... psh,,,,


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

sodak06 said:


> I hope in the most "All American" way that was sarcism...... Taiwan..... psh,,,,


Doubt it. With Taiwan comes a much greater potential for quality. Unfortunately the move to Taiwan/China/etc is often performed with the sole vision of cost savings, which can spell trouble if care isn't placed on maintaining quality!

As for the bike, that sucks man but I'm right with you.

Check out the thread on my new Jamis Parker 3. Broke the rockshox lyrik on the very first ride! :eekster: Now I'm out till probably the new year...


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

creyc said:


> Broke the rockshox lyrik on the very first ride! :eekster: Now I'm out till probably the new year...


Thats a Lyrik for you.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Apparently they're OK forks, I just got a "bad one".


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

ccdb


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> I hope in the most "All American" way that was sarcism...... Taiwan..... psh,,,,


yo when you gettin in, im tryin to ride....you need to see me hit pt2, i did it the other day.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

lax30 said:


> yo when you gettin in, im tryin to ride....you need to see me hit pt2, i did it the other day.


I am trying to get out of here tonight after X-mas dinner, hopefully.

So you hit PT2????? No, sh*t? How did it feel?? Smooth as butter, right??

I will give ya a call when I get back in and settled..definately ride....


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> I am trying to get out of here tonight after X-mas dinner, hopefully.
> 
> So you hit PT2????? No, sh*t? How did it feel?? Smooth as butter, right??
> 
> I will give ya a call when I get back in and settled..definately ride....


oh ya....heres the pic, got one more if you want to see it....these pictures really dont do that drop justice....and the first time was all but smooth, the rear bottomed hard. the following like 6 times were fine though


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

Interesting. If Transition had them in stock, I can't understand why they would not swap it out for you. It isn't thier fault, but it was bought new from them and received defective. I'd call them on it, I am sure they will help you out. A bike shop would just send the part back to the distributor, so can they. Just explain that it is brand new and your worried that Marz will take forever... There is no reason why they can't take care of it.

All said, I have have owned 10 marz forks and have always had great support. Perhaps cause I know those guys a little now they take good care of me. Let's see how it goes, I have a fork I need to send in. My bets are they get it fixed right up nice and fast.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Severum said:


> Interesting. If Transition had them in stock, I can't understand why they would not swap it out for you. It isn't thier fault, but it was bought new from them and received defective. I'd call them on it, I am sure they will help you out. A bike shop would just send the part back to the distributor, so can they. Just explain that it is brand new and your worried that Marz will take forever... There is no reason why they can't take care of it.
> 
> All said, I have have owned 10 marz forks and have always had great support. Perhaps cause I know those guys a little now they take good care of me. Let's see how it goes, I have a fork I need to send in. My bets are they get it fixed right up nice and fast.


A lot of details missing in this thread:

TBC would love to send out another rear shock, IF they had one to replace it with.

FYI: We can check on-line what's in stock at TBC at any given time. They only have 3 pink large BR frames but and zippy for shocks...

We didn't/don't have anything at the shop to replace it with (new or used). If we did, I sure as heck would float Sleepy the product.

Sleepy _(as a GREAT / Hard Worker, part timer)_ ping'd the order directly through TBC not the shop.

The RA & serieal # for the warranty was already put through the works.

I tell you what ---if I had a nickel for all the man hours spent trying to make a brand new product work RIGHT they way it should, I would be kickin' back on the beach with the kids (retired). Tinkering with the settings is one thing, making it work they way it should brand new out of the box, is another. And I must say, for those who don't work in the industry, there's a lot more to it than just picking up the phone and telling someone to send out another or pulling products off another bike the shop might happen to have. Some companies I deal with just need photos, some need the actual product back, some don't need anything but my word that "it doesn't work right or it's damaged".

I deal with this type often and if there's anything I have learned, whatever the case, at times, like many other industries, the bike industry seems to be very complacent with the products they produce and making things right when something isn't correct (brand new). There's a lot of buck passing, CYAin' and I think a lot of the complacency stems from bikes being considered just a toy. On the other hand, many companies are top notch about making things right.

Just recently, I have/had several different pro and con examples:

Item / Issue

1. custom order Ti frame // to date, 8 weeks past the quoted delivery date. FYI: The last time I bought from this company, they went 6 months over the due date.

2. roadie wheelset built w/ Campy freehub // they sent us wheels with a Shimano freehub. I call back to fix it, the Campy freehub versions are on back order. It's going to be another month.

3. Special order frame // have to wait around 8 weeks before they even place the order. Bacially, the orders are placed once the company reaches a certain quantity. Who knows when I'll actually see the product.

4. special order frame // frames were out of stock when customer wanted to get one. We're told "about a week till the next batch comes in". They go about 2 weeks past when they said they would land, then once they landed they needed to be painted (which we knew up front). They claim 2 weeks for painting. It was supposed to GO to paint on the 15th, they call me on the 27th letting me know it's going paint and should be ready in about two weeks.

5. busted forks on these BMX bikes we buy: 50/50 chance each time I order one, the fork will be bent but the box it is sent in is visually perfect. Forks are bent about a 1/2 inch at the drop outs so you can't but the wheel on. I call to let them know, they send another fork. Shop hours add up on the time spent swappin forks. Great selling loss-leader but HurTin on the whole down time and man power time spent replacing the bent forks.

6. bike rack's wheel lock doesn't work. All I gotta do is guy some warranty rep and they'll send another out.

7. warranty light system has gone missing: I actually found out it was actually sitting on someone's desk. This person was out sick and it got lost in the shuffle (or so they claim). The whole time I was waiting, I was under the impression matters where being taken care of (like the they should have been). They end up just sending out a new version (don't know if the "sitting on someone's desk" was just a line).

8. cracked frames: time after time, the same problem on this one model we sold to folks on our race team. 1st one we end up sending the whole frame back & we get another, the 2nd time we just out the busted portion of the frame and send that back. By time it happens the third time, we just cut out the serial number and send photos.

I also have quick example from the place down the road from us:
Every product they sell is special order and takes a minimum of 8 weeks to get. If the product comes in and it's damaged or something's not spec'd right. It goes back and you wait another 8 weeks. I don't know what becomes of the wrong or busted products // don't really care. They might just get wholesale'd off to some on-line discount mart.com (aka ordertaker.com)

I would LOVE to have a perfect record too --- on labor related issues but, I don't. I miss things sometimes and so do the folks I hire. We try not to but, sometimes we do.

Every single industry has its issues...I know, I have worked in three other industies: food + 15 years / boating ~5 years / housing ~3 years...

When it comes to F-ups, some work out easy :thumbsup: some don't :madman: Sometimes you gain a customer for life, sometimes you lose them...


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

Excellent reply Pedal Shop. 

I myself work part time at a bike shop and deal directly with the manufacturers when needed. Your statements surely ring true.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I work in the pool, spa, and billiard industry. It's the same there too. No one is blaming you Pedal Shop (at least I'm not). You seem like a super stand up businessman that truly enjoys working in the industry.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

<sL4yEr>RuLz said:


> You know what really ruins Christmas? Drunk relatives.


I am a drunk relative, you suck.
whaaaa my poor bike is nor complete, whhha whhaa whaa


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

boogenman said:


> I am a drunk relative, you suck.
> whaaaa my poor bike is nor complete, whhha whhaa whaa


My bike's just fine, thank you very much. Now go fall into the Christmas tree.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

sleeymas said:


> ...maybe if more people were like me and complained and let them diagnose then these problems wouldnt exist. makes no sense to my why people give in like this


I'm sure Marz knows very well that these problems exist and because of that I've been moving away from buying any more Marz stuff. Working Marz forks and shocks are some of the smoothest out there though...

Every time I buy a Marz fork I know that means I'll have to take it apart and check the oil level because for me they've been wrong 95% of the time. It would do zero good to send it back to have them check that because obviously they just don't care whether it's right or not. If something's wrong even when a fork is new I'll try to fix it myself first because I know I'll probably have to send it in multiple times before they get it right. This happened twice to me and the wait time was huge.

Sorry to hear you were in with the majority of Marz customers though.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my motto if u can't beat them then join them......I am the drunk relative


I am the drunk college student returning home and drinking twice as much as everyone and not acting any differently............ah how i love tollorences


----------



## mtber721 (Nov 25, 2007)

boogenman said:


> I am a drunk relative, you suck.
> whaaaa my poor bike is nor complete, whhha whhaa whaa


at least sober peope can ride a bike


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

mtber721 said:


> at least sober peope can ride a bike


I can ride when i am drunk i don't suggest it by any means but don't bash on drunk people


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Call Transition see if they have Any shock you can barrow till you get yours back.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

+ 1 for the P-Shop


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Pistol2Ne said:


> I can ride when i am drunk


that is what I call a veteran:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like you need a steeper landing....looks fun though


lax30 said:


> oh ya....heres the pic, got one more if you want to see it....these pictures really dont do that drop justice....and the first time was all but smooth, the rear bottomed hard. the following like 6 times were fine though


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> looks like you need a steeper landing....looks fun though


like i said it doesnt really do the drop justice, maybe a little steeper, but its pretty buttery.....the lander is 13 feet long.......and the bike in the backround is a gran mal...for sizing....where the rear wheel hits its abotu 12 feet off the ladder. and it is fun as hell...ill grab a photo from up top.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

back on thread topic.

will or would marzocchi italy send out a full fork oil bleed and all the rest or would it be more economical sense to ship parts,therefore marzocchi usa would be where your suspension component was built,so initially speaking the buck stops at marzocchi usa does it not.

if that is the case for arguments sake,people slate marzocchi italy the parent company when it could be the importers,marzocchi usa as these problems dont seem to arise on any uk web.


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

Rb said:


> e-thug alert!!
> 
> I think we oughtta just let this thread die...
> 
> /endthread












/reallyendthread


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

konut said:


> back on thread topic.
> 
> will or would marzocchi italy send out a full fork oil bleed and all the rest or would it be more economical sense to ship parts,therefore marzocchi usa would be where your suspension component was built,so initially speaking the buck stops at marzocchi usa does it not.
> 
> if that is the case for arguments sake,people slate marzocchi italy the parent company when it could be the importers,marzocchi usa as these problems dont seem to arise on any uk web.


This would depend on what Marz the Mother company has to say. Marz USA is distribution not manufacturing. If manufacturing doesnt trust distribution to do a job it will have to go back to mfg even if mfg has no clue.


----------

